# Pressuppositions of the Environmentalist Movement and its logical end.



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 5, 2009)

The environmentalist movement is based on the following assumptions

1. Nature is normative.
2. Man is not normative
2 (b)Man is therefore in conflict with the environment and is its natural enemy.
3. The more men there are the more enemies of the environment there are, the less men there are the less enemies of the environment there is.
4. To remedy the situation and to save the environment, the population of men must be controlled as well as the activities of men.
4 (b) Control of the population of men comes in the form of abortion both voluntary and forced as per China. Control of the activities of men comes in the form of anti pollution laws. Anti pollution laws also inhibits population growth since it guts industries and brings about economic hardship. Economic hardship disinclines population growth.


Now you ask, since man is part of nature, how does the environmentalists conclude that man is not normative.

The environmentalist reasoning is this.

Man is part of nature and was in harmony with nature as nature evolved. Man because disharmonious with nature when his primitive mind invented theism/religion to explain nature. Theism being false encouraged man to act in opposition to nature. Man's harmonious purpose with the environment was rediscovered with Darwinism when theism was officially abolished. Those who cling to theism especially Christianity are enemies of the environment, those who cling to evolution are friends of the environment.


What should be the Christian response to environmentalism?

Christians should absolutely reject it.

But pollution is a problem?
No.
Why?
Man is naturally inclined to self preservation, especially when it comes to his private property. Man does not intentionally destroy himself. As man knowledge grows he naturally engages in increased self preservation activities. (I just washed my hands after coming in from the gym).

But what about those electrical plants that brought cancer etc?
Those electrical plants were local and were made to pay for their wrongs locally, hence pollution is a problem best left up to local jurisdiction as it relates to the property rights of individuals involve. Pollution does not require a top down approach from the federal government or the U.N. If a manufacturing plant pollutes a river and inhibits persons from using the river. Those persons who were affected should sue locally in courts for restitution as well as having a cease and desist order passed.

References; Gary North's "The Dominion Covenant"


----------

